# September 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok guys, you can vote now.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good, i can't either-i thought it was just me...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't see them, either.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i can't see them ,but i do know what i am choosing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Me neither. Just get the dreaded x.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is strange, I can see them just fine. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess others must have been able to view them, too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

olik said:


> i can't see them ,but i do know what i am choosing


 alright you wisenhiemer. We're not all as savy as you.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking at one of the threads I attached an image to, the image url had 2 url variables "attachmentid" and "d". The images that aren't showing only have the "attachmentid" url variable. Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

still not able to see fotos.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Such pretty red *X*'s how Will I choose? :


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Such pretty red *X*'s how Will I choose? :


I don't even see the pretty red *X'*s!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I will have to reupload all the photos. I spent an hour with it and can't figure out why you can't see it and I can. It maybe some permissions issue, but anyways, I am about to work on it now. Joe


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Joe, I can see them. Maybe it's just visible to Mods?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

FranH said:


> Joe, I can see them. Maybe it's just visible to Mods?


Not to this MOD....LOL 
I only see the little red "x"


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, I've resized all the photos again, reuploaded and now it's visible. UFF...
Sorry it took me so long, these photo threads are very time consuming to create.
Anyhow, please vote now. I am off to working on a puppy photo voting thread.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Joe!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just for curiousity, why is my name "Gwen" not in proper alphabetical order?????


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh I can see them all now and they are ALL glorious! How to choose? Can we pick 10? :


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just another question...... and I might be a pain.... but I thought that the pics could only have goldens (no people) yet there are a number of pics with people in them?????? .....also puppies that should have been moved over to the puppy section. ....just getting the rules straight as I've broken MANY of them!!!

By the way, what BEAUTIFUL goldens everyone has!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well our upload section has its rules, but obviously many people do not read them before they get all excited about uploading their pictures.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Geeze ....I'm not sure if being able to vote for more than 1 makes this easier or not. Either way its a tough decision!!
So many great pictures!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Done. I picked 3: Debles, Hudson, & jill...I don't envy you Joe, they are all so good, I can't pick a fav and went with a 3 way tie!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow, I cant believe I won September month contest, so very excited and happy,.... only just checked it today 20/10 as I was away on holidays during September. Been entering every month since the competition started and finally won ,just like goldenlover84!!!
Thanks to everyone who voted for Asha and Hudson!!!!! What a great surprise!!
Thankyou !!!!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! It is a beautiful picture.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Hudson...


----------

